# Fitted UK - 2016 - Photos



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

God things have changed in the show scene so much over the last x amount of years! really starting to feel old now.. but this camber thing..... :lol:
some gorgeous cars in your threads tonight, makes trying to decide on new wheels an almost impossibility


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the 2002 and the two grey audis look lovely - is that a Rsq3


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

storm2284 said:


> God things have changed in the show scene so much over the last x amount of years! really starting to feel old now.. but this camber thing..... :lol:
> some gorgeous cars in your threads tonight, makes trying to decide on new wheels an almost impossibility


That's what i was thinking. Long gone are the days where groups of novas, fiestas, escorts used to be the norm along with the posh guy with the Astra gte 16v.lol

And WTF is that polo! is that even physically possible to drive?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics, thank you for posting them.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> the 2002 and the two grey audis look lovely - is that a Rsq3


Q3 S-line


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's a Q3 on air ride. 

As for the Lupo and it's camber, it's transported to shows and based on some japanese scene stuff.

Glad you's seem to like the photos anyway ha


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant pictures, some very nice looking cars there


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2016)

Some of these photo's make me a little jealous, because I know my car is not up to that standard of cleanliness, however I feel better knowing I drive mine.

Love the R32 and the Beetle.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

That e34 is something else, the other older bmw's look generally very nice too.

The polo on the other hand looks like the offspring of two roller skates who had incest sex...


----------

